# Subclinical Hypothyroidism?



## Cinnamon16 (May 29, 2014)

*The Basics:*

I'm a 24-year-old male who's suffered from brain fog, anxiety, and OCD for many, many years. I'm physically active (I exercise for at least 40 minutes five days a week), I eat clean (no processed junk or GMOs--mostly eat chicken, eggs, yogurt, healthy sandwiches, turkey burgers, salads, etc--I have pizza once a week or so, and occasionally Five Guys Burgers and Fries, but that's it), and generally lead a healthy lifestyle.

In 2001, I was diagnosed with Asperger's, but always found the diagnosis lacking, as I functioned quite well until I was around 10 or 11.

*My Symptoms:*

-Horrible working memory: I'll take something out of the fridge, and forget where I put it two seconds later. I forget what I'm doing while I'm doing it. I almost leave the house in my pajama pants. I'll read a reminder note, and forget to perform the task I was being reminded about immediately. It's bad.
-Constantly fatigued
-Completely inverted sleep schedule
-Significant belly fat that won't go away, despite being lean and muscular everywhere else, eating clean, and exercising 5 days a week
-Anxiety and OCD
-Stumble over my words, despite being intelligent, and able to articulate thoughts eloquently when writing.

*My Test Results**:*
I got a blood test from an endo recently, and here's what the results were:

TSH: 1.05 (they were tested last month by a different doctor, and was 1.3 then)
Free T4: 0.9 ng/dL
Free T3: 3.6 pg/mL
Total T3: 1.07 ng/mL
Thyroid Antibodies:
--TPO: 0.5 IU/mL
--ATA: <0.9 IU/mL
Hemoglobin A1C: 4.9%

So, what do you guys think of my test results? And what do you think when combined with my symptoms? Are they good, or should I push for medication?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for those tests? Different labs use different ranges...that actual number is less important than where your results fall within those ranges. Thanks!


----------



## Cinnamon16 (May 29, 2014)

I didn't include them because they were ridiculous ranges, and very high (the TSH high end, for example, was 5.6, when the American Association of Endocrinologists suggests anything over 3.0 be treated for hypothyroidism). Here are my results, with lab ranges:

*My Test Results**:*

TSH: 1.05 (ref range: 0.34-5.60)
Free T4: 0.9 ng/dL (ref range: 0.6-1.6 ng/dL)
Free T3: 3.6 pg/mL (ref range: 2.4-4.2 ng/dL)
Total T3: 1.07 ng/mL (0.87-1.78 ng/dL)
Thyroid Antibodies:
--TPO: 0.5 IU/mL (0.0-9.0 IU/mL)
--ATA: <0.9 IU/mL (0.0-4.0 IU/mL)
Hemoglobin A1C: 4.9% (5.7%-6.4% increased risk of diabetes; >6.5% diabetic)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I am not sure you are hypothyroid; that low FT4 leads me to think you may be converting to FT3 too fast. And there are antibodies that can skew the numbers such as the TSH.

So, I hate this for you but I do recommend first and foremost, an ultra-sound. Unfortunately your age and gender support this as a "must do!"

And above you will find further suggested lab test and please omit those that you already have had if you so desire.

Welcome to the board. I hope you find the answers you seek!


----------

